# Making a 2-sided sign



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Vectric’s V Carve Pro version 9 for cnc work has a great new feature that lets you setup 2-sided projects simply and easily. I used the feature to make an address sign for a friend.

Once the pre-painted sign blank is placed in the jig everything is in alignment so both sides can be cut in the correct places and the X, Y axis don’t have to be reset. First, I carved the back of the sign to create pockets for a couple of metal keyhole hangers. Then the sign was simply flipped horizontally, the clamps tightened back down and the front of the sign was carved.

Another nice feature of V Carve Pro is the ability to print out Setup Sheets so you can remember all the steps and tool changes for the job. I just take it to the shop and follow along. Plus I'll save it for making another sign from the same template after changing the name and address.

Tool notes: I didn’t want the carving to go too deep so the address was carved with a 120º V bit. The name, border, and decoration were carved with a 90º V bit.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

That is nice Oliver. I think it would be nice to have a CNC but learning how to use may be more than my brain can handle plus they do cost a lot.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> That is nice Oliver. I think it would be nice to have a CNC but learning how to use may be more than my brain can handle plus they do cost a lot.


They do cost a lot, Don, but I know your brain could handle learning how to use it quite well. You always make great stuff and this is just another tool. The difference with this tool is that most of the thinking is done up front on the PC where you plan the look and details. You can even design things in Sketchup and bring them into V Carve to set up the tooling.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Oliver,

Sounds and looks like you are very well satisfied with the V CarvePro 9.

Nice looking setup you have there for positioning the work piece.

I have been toying with purchasing the V Carve Pro. Sounds like you would give it a good recommendation.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have gotten addicted to the setup sheets from 8.5, really lets you keep track of tools.
Steve.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Oliver,

I like the use of the metal key hole plate. Is that something you made up or can you purchase them?

JT


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW, what else can be said.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

subtleaccents said:


> Oliver,
> 
> I like the use of the metal key hole plate. Is that something you made up or can you purchase them?
> 
> JT


I bought them on Amazon, JT. A bag of 100 costs about $18, so they are cheap and easy to use. Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/Wiseacresart-AX-AY-ABHI-07658-Keyhole-Hanger-Plate/dp/B002CN7C0E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1504455500&sr=8-2&keywords=100+Keyhole+Hanger+Plate


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Outstanding information. Thank you. These will make life a lot easier for me with several of the items I make and sell.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, Oliver. I need to start making job sheets. There has been more than once that I got my board clamped and ready to go, but forgot where the datum was. Was it btm left corner or in the center. Each time I had to go back to the computer to check it out. A simple glance at the job sheet would solve that problem.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Good job, Oliver. I need to start making job sheets. There has been more than once that I got my board clamped and ready to go, but forgot where the datum was. Was it btm left corner or in the center. Each time I had to go back to the computer to check it out. A simple glance at the job sheet would solve that problem.


That was one of the reasons I found the job sheets so helpful. The other was that as I designed things I often switched back and forth between router bits and I when I got to the cnc I would forget whether I had finally decided on a 90º V bit, a 60º V bit, or something else. Lately, I have been setting most of my datum centered on the job. I find it is easier to zero the axis on a draw center mark rather than the corner of the board.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Gaffboat said:


> I bought them on Amazon, JT. A bag of 100 costs about $18, so they are cheap and easy to use. Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/Wiseacresart-AX-AY-ABHI-07658-Keyhole-Hanger-Plate/dp/B002CN7C0E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1504455500&sr=8-2&keywords=100+Keyhole+Hanger+Plate


Thanks again Oliver, I just received my order of the key hole hanger plates.
There is a slight difference from your picture but I can't believe how strong and well made they are for that price!


----------

